# 2007 Altima 2.5s rear DOOR speakers.



## spoool (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi. I have an 07 Altima 2.5s and the rear doors have speaker slots but no speakers. Does anyone know if its pre wired???
Thanks


----------



## larrythewanker (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe there is... if you had purchased the 2.5SL with the bose 9 speaker system there would be speakers in those slots.


----------



## jeffrey_1985 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have the 08 Altima 2.5 SL and it does not have the rear speakers either, so does anyone know what kind of speakers will fit the front and rear doors? i'm looking to replace the stock with after marker Pioneer


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

jeffrey_1985 said:


> I have the 08 Altima 2.5 SL and it does not have the rear speakers either, so does anyone know what kind of speakers will fit the front and rear doors? i'm looking to replace the stock with after marker Pioneer


well 1st things 1st i wouldnt put pioneer speakers in my car if they were the last speakers on the market..i replaced my stock(clarion) speakers in my car with ALPINE type-s 6.5's in the front and kickers 6x9's in the back..the rear door speakers are prolly 99.9% 6.5's also i doubt very highly they are "pre wired" but wont be too much trouble 2 wire on a sunday weather permitting i would also advise a after market radio


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check with Crutchfield: LCD TV, Car Stereo, Home Theater, Speakers, Digital Cameras for speakers that fit your model.


----------

